
Apple Announces Its Last Year at Macworld - jmorin007
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2008/12/16macworld.html
======
mdasen
This really shows that Apple is changing as a company. Rather than waiting for
an event to announce things, they just announce them when they're ready. Their
product cycle gets dictated more by the technology available than what might
give them a boost at an event.

------
nolanbrown23
I'm sad to see it go, I was think of going for the first time this year but I
just don't see the point. Macworld just doesn't matter anymore, the conference
that matters for Apple is WWDC.

------
jballanc
Honestly is there a reason, besides nostalgia, that technology companies need
to do trade shows any longer? It wasn't the internet that killed the trade
show, it was Digg/Reddit/Slashdot/HN/Youtube/rumor sites...in other words,
viral marketing FTW!

~~~
jamess
Well, from a personal perspective, trade shows are a great place to meet
people. If you go to niche trade shows year after year, you get to know the
other people who go. I've made some good friends in the trade press who have
really helped me out in the past.

------
AndrewWarner
Is this more evidence of Apple shunning anything they didn't invent and don't
own? That hasn't worked for other companies. What do you think? Will it work
for Apple?

